# Macaron troubleshooting



## merar (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello every body!!

Please have a look at the attached photo to see the difference between my macaron and the one from a cafe. Mine was hollow and unpleasantly crunchy, unlike the one on the right which was very creamy. Mine looked perfect in terms of shape and smoothness but the inside was not pleasant to eat at all!

*((Click on the photo for a better view))*





  








2j466nr.jpg




__
merar


__
Jul 19, 2013


__
macarons
macarons-authentic-french-cookie-recipes-from-the-macaron-cafe
silicone-mat-macaron-macaroon-dessert-baking-pastry-cookie-sheet-diy








Can someone please explain to me how to get the layer "right right under the thin shell" creamy like the one in the photo?

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm not a baker by any measure, however, I can pretty much predict that a recipe will be essential to elicit pertinent suggestions.


----------



## merar (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for your input, this is the recipe I used:
[h2]Ingredients[/h2]
90 grams (3 ounces) of egg whites (equal to whites of 3 large eggs), at room temperature
125 grams (4 ½ ounces) of ground almonds or almond flour
125 grams (4 ½ ounces) of icing sugar
25 grams (1 ounce) unsweetened cocoa powder (optional)
125 grams (4 ½ ounces) of caster sugar (superfine sugar) divided into two equal portions


----------



## donaldosborne78 (Jul 15, 2013)

Merar said:


> Thanks for your input, this is the recipe I used:
> [h2]Ingredients[/h2]
> 90 grams (3 ounces) of egg whites (equal to whites of 3 large eggs), at room temperature
> 125 grams (4 ½ ounces) of ground almonds or almond flour
> ...


Thanks for that Merar. On the picuture your homemade macaron looks better than from cafe.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

You're overbaking.


----------

